# Mahindra 4025 4wd Oil plug



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

This was a frustrating day.
I have done this before... I know I have.
About 1 year ago, I changed the oil in our Mahindra 4025. I also changed the fuel filter and cleaned out the screen in the diesel tank and cleaned the diesel tank.

I reeked so bad, I distinctly remember the day.

Today ... I cannot for the life of me find my owner's manual, nor after 2 hours searching through 7,000 pictures can I find any photos of the Mahindra except for the day we brought it home.
*
Where is the drain plug for the oil?*

The idiot light keeps coming and my husband is worried he is killing his engine.
I was in the middle of putting a new fuel pump on the 87 fifth avenue and replacing the vacuum lines where the packrats had chewed through. So my brain was not working well trying to juggle in the tractor maintenance before dark.

My call to the Mahindra dealer was:
This is Billie.
Billie, where is the drain plug for the oil on a Mahindra4025 4wd?
Billie says -- 'you need to talk to the shop. Ask for Billy'
Billie transfers me to Billy.
Billy says 'well let me go look at a tractor'
Delay of game while Billy is gone.
Billy comes back and says 'should be at the bottom of the oil pan'.
I ask 'is it a square plug end or a hex'.
Billy says 'Yes'
I try again ' Billy, is it sitting vertical or horizontal'
Billy says 'could be either one'.
I ask if someone else is there to speak with.
I kid you not....
Billy says ..'Well, Bill will be back in about an hour. You could try calling back'.

I feel like I was in an episode of the Simpsons.

JW


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I believe that engine has two oil drain plugs, one on the back edge of each side of the U shaped pan towards the operator's station. They are tucked up so they are hard to see, and require a wrench as there is no room for a socket.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

RC ... 
I tried that and got green liquid out of the plug on the passenger side so I assumed I was in the wrong. Had to use a 1 1/8 inch open end wrench to get to it. It sits horizontal to the ground. I'll do pictures manana.

The oil on the dipstick is dirty but not coal black... certainly not green liquid.

Guess I'll give it another go tomorrow and try the driver side.

Thanks for answering though..

JW


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The drain plugs should look very much like these on the larger 5 series. If you have antifreeze leaking into the crankcase, that would account for the green at the bottom of the pan. Both the tractors use the same engine.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

There are no plug like that at the bottom of my tractor.
I asked my brother to double check me and he didn't see it either.

Its dark so I'll do daylight pics tomorrow.
This is driving me crazy.


This is the only picture I could find online and its for a 3535 Mahindra.
Seems like the plugs sit horizontal and not at the bottom.








JW


----------



## hotshot50 (Mar 28, 2019)

I found them! I looked for quite a while and then found this forum. JW, it sounds like you found them but .... green liquid? I hope you don't have antifreeze in your oil like someone said. I guess oil floats on antifreeze so maybe not so bad if it is a little bit. I was surprised to find chit chat on this subject going on the very day before I happen to have the same problem locating the oil drain plugs on my 4WD 4025. Just as RC Wells said (but not like on the video, but close...just not on the bottom surface of the pan), the hex heads are facing back toward the operator, on that back wall of the oil pan near the very bottom (or otherwise they wouldn't do a very good job of draining). They aren't hard to find once you know where they are tucked away but I am going to make a note in my Owner's Manual, where there is a photo that is wrong. I wasted quite a while trying to find what is shown as ONE plug, and the photo doesn't show very well where it is but that's because it is so wrong -- must be from a different tractor. If I don't write it down, I'll be asking the same question 200 run hours from now, which could be in a year or two! Thanks RC Wells!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Mahindra does not even have the same physical oil drain, transmission oil checking and filling, etc., configuration on many of the same model and year of their tractors. Mahindra may well be the largest tractor manufacturer in the world, and they build tractors of the same model in many different countries. Seems they all have differences that are not well documented for the owner. The product support infrastructure is lacking too.
Sad, as they started out to be a major player after they went independent and quit building for the major brands of the time, they had quality products, but somewhere they lost their consistency of engineering and product management. They moved from a brand I thought had promise to one I avoid.


----------



## hotshot50 (Mar 28, 2019)

I've had my Mahindra for 2-1/2 years now and mostly like it. Still have a little warranty left on it. I chose it because it was beefy cast iron and my previous tractor was a 1966 FORD 3000 series with FEL. Other brands seemed to have cast aluminum, so I liked the Mahindra -- seemed stout. Almost the same tractor, the new Mahindra vs old Ford, in a many ways, except for the main reason I upgraded ... the 4WD. Was always sticking the Ford in the mud. One thing I liked about the old Ford was the bigger hoses and probably greater hydraulic pump capacity -- you could run the FEL up down and curl much faster than the Mahindra. Anyway, the main thing astonishing about the Mahindra is the left front wheel came off. Bolts sheared that held the wheel to the drive and the whole wheel just fell off while making a turn in the pasture! And you couldn't get to the sheared bolts without disassembling the hydraulic wheel drive mechanism. Warranty fixed it but "wheels fall off" is not exactly what I think sounds like a good feature on a new tractor. If the bolt heads were on the outside of the wheel, you could check them for torque or replace them if they sheared, without getting inside the drive -- a major amount of work. Weird design -- but that's my opinion. So this is off thread from the original post, but just an opportunity for me to vent about the Mahindra.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

I guess "buy a Mahindra" will be marked off of my list of 'things to do in the next 100 years'!


----------



## hotshot50 (Mar 28, 2019)

But to be fair, "wheel fell off" is the only problem I have with it  so far, other than very minor things. Would I buy one again? … only if I'm sure another brand would actually not have some other issue equally as bad as "wheel fell off". My local independent "blue tractor" mechanic won't touch the "red tractor"... he says you can't pay him enough to work on them. That's more of a reason I might switch next time. Next tractor I'd like to run till the "wheels fall off", but that's supposed to be, in my thinking, more like 100 years rather than 2 years... I don't want to experience it again in my lifetime.


----------



## hotshot50 (Mar 28, 2019)

Got my oil filter for the 4025 4WD from NAPA, NAPA P/N#1068 for $7 instead of the dealer's $22. With the drive shaft of the 4WD under the pan, the reason for two plugs is the low point is in two places. There's about 2 gallons of oil in there and most of it will come out of the first drain plug you open, then the second will get whatever is sitting in that pool -- not much. Can't get a socket on the 1-1/4" hex bolt heads...no room. And with the FEL, and other obstructions, could only turn 30 degrees at a time with an open wrench. If you have a closed end ratchet wrench 1-1/4", then I recommend that for quicker removal.


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Everything worked fine when I got out there the next day.
Drained the oil (1 1/4 inch wrench, 30 degrees at a time..lol).
Mine was definitely the dual plugs, sitting horizontal at the back side of the oil sump.

Did indeed have about 1/2 to 3/4 cup of green coolant exit first, then black oil.

Have called and made an appointment for dealer to look at it.
Will trailer it in next week.

I offered to try removing head and replacing the gasket but my husband drew the line. Said no. Dang it.

To be fair, I can't figure out my fuel flow issue with the Chrysler fifth Avenue and the 62 Willys pickup is still waiting for new brakes & new fuel line. So he does have a point about my priorities and followthrough (hanging my head in shame).

I like the Mahindra.
I would never by another New Holland. The hydraulic lines always gave me fits. I'm just not a fan.

JW

(and last night about 11 pm I finally found our owner's manul... and the crowd goes wild!!!)


----------



## Just Wondering (Mar 25, 2018)

Well today was not what I expected.

Called the Mahindra dealer to ask about the tractor.

They said the oil sensor was out on it and they replaced that.
Said there was no coolant in the oil.
I reminded them I had changed the oil.
They said there was some water in the diesel.
They put the tractor on the dyno and ran it up for a while.
Made sure it got up to temperature.
Said the oil light never came on.
They don't know why there was coolant in the oil.
Said there was none after it ran on the dyno.
Told me I could come get it anytime.

What???

It has a grand total of 142 hours on it.
I guess I expected they would at least check the head gasket, but given that it never showed any coolant and its spring and they have a ton of folks needed help right now-- I understand it logically but 
my protective instinct for my husband's tractor (baby..lol) kicked into high gear.

But they weren't biting.

No reason to pull the head since no coolant in the oil.

Guess we run it this summer and I go to plan B.

JW


----------



## Rob R (Feb 1, 2021)

Those oil drain plugs are hard to find at fist change. OM doesn't give best locate picture but with right angled closed end is easy. This diesel is a modified IH engine that Mahindra had produced long ago. Loader lift capacity beats other brands by far with less HP. After 1400 hours, 6 years of hard use I sold it for 6 thou less that what I paid. I would buy another similar model with more power.


----------

